# 6 month old can't be left alone



## Becs Saxton (Oct 28, 2020)

*Would appreciate some advice please! *
My 6 month old puppy is your typical velcro dog and is my little shadow. I've been working from home since March and so all he has known is me being home with him 24/7 - strict lockdown has meant I can't go anywhere other than supermarket shopping! However, now we have more freedom and we need to be able to go out for appointments and other things but he cannot be left alone without crying and barking. I've tried to get him to have alone time in his crate for short times which he seems okay with as he knows I'm home, but as soon as I leave the house he starts crying and barking. How can I get him used to (and happy with) being at home alone? We would only be leaving him for short times, for appointments, to go out for brunch or dinner but at this time, he can't even go for 2 minutes being left alone. 
Help please!


----------



## red106 (Oct 30, 2020)

I recommend working with him more. start by teaching him stay near the door. then open the door and reward for stay. you need to desensitize him to the sounds of the door opening and you leaving. then open the door and step out and right back and reward. etc. then reward for opening and closing the door as he stays. then reward for you being outside for 5 seconds and keep going as you gradually increase time without barks. if he barks go back down to a shorter time and build up again. once he can stay with you being outside for a minute or two without barking, start doing it when he's in his crate. go outside for a minute and reward, then 5 minutes and reward, etc. build up his confidence in being alone! 

i also am working with my dog on this and when she's in her crate to go down for her nap, even when i plan to be home, i'll practice leaving through the front door for a short period of time then coming back and rewarding her, again so she gets used to the sounds of me leaving and knows i will come back

i'm also trying to teach her what 'be right back' means as i do these short trips away from the house


----------

